# Staver Spring Steamup



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, the Spring Steamup was held from Thursday April 28th, to Sunday May 1st, at Staver Locomotive in Portland.
A wonderful time was held by the 30 or so live steamers.
Great steaming, great food and great friendship.
Here is the first of my videos of the event.
Enjoy, I know that I did.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video, David. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David 

Very nice. 

As you say... maybe someday I will get there. It is only 2800 miles one way and 46 hours driving time [in the seat]. 

V/r


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

what an incredible place, I'm in awe every time I see it. Dave will part 2 include some of the other 29 steamers present besides Mr. C. P. Hudson?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes, the other parts will even have 'narrow gauge' included! 
It just happened that Dan and I were the first there at 8am on the Thursday and this video is from the early hours. 
More people and more locos will be seen later. 
It is a great place to steam at, or just visit and watch. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

Well done, David. You are getting very good at this....! I hope you got some of Larry's P8 running - I forgot to even turn my camera on I was having so much fun...!! 
Neil.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

V. fine video Mr Leech. I'm looking forward to seeing more. 

We are determined to make a visit to Staver's next time we are in PDX, in fact, I'm here planning the next vacation in OR while I'm writing this as well. Sadly, due to to the rather odd interpretation of the rules by the TSA, I won't be bringing along anything to run. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
Life Member - Tillamook Ice-cream Product Tester's Association. 

PS - V. fine headlight on the RH, too. Always impressed me, that.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 02 May 2011 07:15 PM 
David 

Very nice. 

As you say... maybe someday I will get there. It is only 2800 miles one way and 46 hours driving time [in the seat]. 

V/r Huh. Just along the street, that.









For me it's almost 6000 miles each way and two plane journies....you *local *boys have it real easy, IMO.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

David; 

Thank you for the video. I noticed that the (GWR?) narrow gauge locomotive would stop each time its whistle was blown. Was it at a point where it had enough pressure to pull its train or blow its whistle, but not both at once? 

Just curious. 

Best, 
David Meashey 

P.S. I'm guessing that locomotive was from some narrow gauge line managed by the GWR, as the coaches were in the GWR chocolate and cream livery.


----------



## Kevin Schindler (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey David,
" 'Narrow Gauge' included." Wow, stepping outside your comfort zone, eh? Very nice video mate...looking forward to seeing Part 2. 

Staver's Loco is the place! It was a true joy to be there, with friends... boiling water and drinking beer. Yes!


Cheers all,
Kevin


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave - the loco is either the AccuCraft 16mm scale 'The Earl' or 'Countess' from the 2ft 6in gauge Welshpool & Llanfair Light Railway. Begun as a private venture serving the Welsh town of Llanfair Caereinion back in 1902 and joining up with the standard gauge GWR at Welshpool about nine miles to the east, it was adopted by the GWR - hence the colour scheme you noticed. YouTube is crammed with movies of this line - many of the clips are mine, too! 
See - http://www.wllr.org.uk/information.htm 

The two named locos are the original locos, BTW, but the Pickering coaches are modern-day replicas [2003] of the originals - models by AccuCraft, too, as well as a complete range of the freight wagons and brake vans.

The annual steam Gala, at the end of august/begining September, is a two-day festival of steam combined with the largest garden railway exhibition/show in the UK - about 50,000 turn out over the long weekend. 


As this line shares a narrow gauge rail compatability with many lines in Europe - 760mm - as well as West Africa, there are numerous items of rolling stock from Austria [the Zillertalbahn], Hungary and Serra Leone, as well as a variety of furrin' locomotives to help out - Sierra Leone 14/85 [awaiting a new boiler], Resita [Rumania], 'Sir Drefaldwyn' [a WW2 Franco-Belge loco] and others...

Google it and see!

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice video, and a very nice layout.

I enjoyed when the train would pass by sidings with steamers just sitting on them. Very cool.

Can't wait to see the next vid.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac; 

Thanks for the link. I am still an active member of BRMNA (British Railway Modellers of North America), since I consider Middle Earth a part of England, and my Brandywine & Gondor Railroad is set in the Fourth Age of Middle Earth. I knew that the Southern had taken over narrow gauge line(s), but was not aware of the GWR affiliation. 

Still hoping for an answer concerning blowing the whistle vs. forward movement. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

Great video. Thanks for posting. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, if you [or anybody else] get on to Youtube and puts in tac's trains - accucraft - countess - garratt - or similar you'll see a ton of vids of my 'Earl' steaming around my teeny track or at main131's track. It is a very controllable model, even though mine is manual [cheapskate version], and will happily trundle around at a scale 15-20mph with its three cars in tow. 

This one shows the slow-speed control - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jojwy8rDFHA 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 03 May 2011 06:50 AM 
David; 

Thank you for the video. I noticed that the (GWR?) narrow gauge locomotive would stop each time its whistle was blown. Was it at a point where it had enough pressure to pull its train or blow its whistle, but not both at once? 

Just curious. 

Best, 
David Meashey 

P.S. I'm guessing that locomotive was from some narrow gauge line managed by the GWR, as the coaches were in the GWR chocolate and cream livery. 
Dave,
It is being controlled by r/c by Paul in the background.
The whistle is actually the safety valve blowing off.
The rest has already been answered.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, 
I must say the loco is actually a 17 year old Pearse Countess. Little did I know that the film was shot the day after the loco's 17th birthday until I was reviewing the paperwork. That film shows its second run in my ownership having taken delivery the night before. The radio is a little bit unresponsive at times and it took a bit more practice to master its peculiarities. 

The coaches are from Accucraft, though sadly, they are not mine. They are owned by the steamup's host and were borrowed for the weekend. I have a set of goods wagons from Accucraft that I could not bring along due to space constraints, so I made do with the coaches instead. 

Cheers, 
Paul


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By HeliconSteamer on 03 May 2011 05:03 PM 
Tac, 
I must say the loco is actually a 17 year old Pearse Countess. Little did I know that the film was shot the day after the loco's 17th birthday until I was reviewing the paperwork. That film shows its second run in my ownership having taken delivery the night before. The radio is a little bit unresponsive at times and it took a bit more practice to master its peculiarities. 

The coaches are from Accucraft, though sadly, they are not mine. They are owned by the steamup's host and were borrowed for the weekend. I have a set of goods wagons from Accucraft that I could not bring along due to space constraints, so I made do with the coaches instead. 

Cheers, 
Paul Dear Sir - Apologies for getting it wrong, so please disregard my previous comments. In mitigation, I should have noticed that the cab roof opened in a different way to that of the present model, but as the same person, the late and much missed Donald Pearse, designed them both, perhaps I can be forgiven for making the mistake.

With that in mind, I'll let somebody else identify the very smart-looking 4-4-0 tank loco, and shut-up. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr. Meashey,

I have an old Pearse Countess locomotive that has a steam whistle.  There is a very good reason that you must stop in order to blow the whistle, and it has nothing to do with the lack of steam. The locomotive throttle, direction, and the steam whistle are all radio controlled. The throttle and the whistle share the same servo--forward for speed, and backward for the whistle. Hence you must pass through zero speed in order to blow the whistle.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

....and of course, the valve gear is set up in the correct sense in the earlier and far more expensive Pearse model, as you can clearly see from the shot above in Mr Myers' pic. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom; 

Thanks. I was not trying to say anything bad about the locomotive, I was just curious, as I had not seen this happen before. Makes sense that it could be caused by restrictions of the radio control system. 

As I have mentioned in other posts, the smallest locomotive I have run was a Crown Metal Products two foot gauge 4-4-0. At 4 1/2 tons in working order, her operating characteristics were a world apart from gauge 1 live steam. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## adrian_pdx (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi, David: Thanks for sharing the videos - your Hudson always looks so cool! Now, where is part five?


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Posted By nsimpson on 02 May 2011 08:14 PM 
Well done, David. You are getting very good at this....! I hope you got some of Larry's P8 running - I forgot to even turn my camera on I was having so much fun...!! 
Neil. 
Neil please see the KPEV P8 

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=deltatrains
Short footage but it's there along with the Britannia.

Peter.


----------

